# Potty Training for an 11wk old puppy



## VillageVoice (Oct 15, 2012)

Just having a little problem with potty training my puppy. She will be 11 weeks old tomorrow (Tuesday). I have had her for almost 3 weeks. She sleeps through the night now (usually 7-8hours). But during the day she needs to pee all the time. I'll have her outside and ten minutes later she will pee on the floor. I take her out whenever I let her out of her crate after a nap and after she eats and when I see her sniffing the floor and if it has been about an hour. But I swear she knows I am getting ready to take her out and pees on the floor before I can get her harness on the little stinker.

She is my first puppy. I had one when I was 12, but that was 13 years ago so all I remember was sleeping next to his little pen that entire summer and then going away to summer camp and having him bond to my mother...But anyway, any ideas or tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello 

Darcie is 12 weeks now & fortunately she was already paper trained when we got her, all i would say is just keep what you are doing & when your pup does her business outside give her a little treat & she i will soon get used to the fact she only gets it when going outside! The first 2 weeks we had Darcie she just weed whenever but you just have to take them out alot & for awhile Darcie would only wee/poo when i went out with her and if i stood at the door she would just come back in to although she is much better now! When you think your pup is about to wee try to pick her up as quick as possible and take her outside it wont be long until she realises thats where she needs to go  


We had a few accidents this week and it made me question if i was doing something wrong but i think all pups are different & the best thing is to just keep at it and in a few months you will notice a big difference in her  

Darcie still isnt really giving me any signs such as making a noise or going to the door when she needs to go she just sniffs still but im hoping that will come in time 

Good luck x


----------



## VillageVoice (Oct 15, 2012)

Izzy is now 13weeks old and has not had an accident for a few days now. She will go scratch at the door or come and jump up on me to let me know she has to go. She also goes a lot less now as she's getting better bladder control. Maybe 6 or 7 times a day. However she was sleeping through the night but now she has been getting up at 3:40ish again. And she's started piddling when she's excited which she never did. Any tips? Advice?


----------

